# North Branch of Ausable Question



## LittleRub (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys I had a question as far as winter/early spring goes on the north branch. I taught myself to fly fish about 12 years ago and I really only have had luck from May-September but then again I haven't really fished the river too hard outside of those months. I know the main is the place to be this time of year and fall but I don't have any buddies that fly fish so I usually fish alone. I have been hesitant to wade bigger unfamiliar waters by myself. I've fished the Manistee around Frederick but I am most familiar with the north branch and have really only fished dries. Anybody catching fish in the winter/early spring months on the north branch?


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Contact josh at gates lodge. Good contact on early spring fishing.


----------



## LittleRub (Feb 20, 2015)

Lovells said:


> Contact josh at gates lodge. Good contact on early spring fishing.


Thanks Lovells.


----------



## busket (Jan 5, 2009)

Plenty of good early season fishing on that river. Wade quickly through the shallow fast water, don't even bother fishing that kind of stuff this time of year. Fish the deep slow water very carefully with nymphs or weighted streamers on a floating line. Fish the warmest part of the day into the evening. It can actually be pretty good.


----------



## LittleRub (Feb 20, 2015)

busket said:


> Plenty of good early season fishing on that river. Wade quickly through the shallow fast water, don't even bother fishing that kind of stuff this time of year. Fish the deep slow water very carefully with nymphs or weighted streamers on a floating line. Fish the warmest part of the day into the evening. It can actually be pretty good.


Thanks I'll have to give that a try


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Black stones fished deep and slow, are one of my early favs

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tcmono (Mar 23, 2004)

Upper Main and South (when it's not flooded) are easy wading. Main gets dicey below Spite. I'll be up this weekend.


----------

